# Unskilled Labouring



## johnson01 (Jan 12, 2013)

Is there a depot in any of the major Australian cities that use their own vehicles to drive unskilled workers without cars to construction sites?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I seriously doubt it... Some companies could offer services like that but in general the attitude in Australia is that you use your own transport.


----------

